# Stolen Hay in NY



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/07/nyregion/lois-colley-murder-investigation-hay-theft-arrests.html?_r=0

That should get you guys fired up!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I would bet the employees had been stealing small amounts over a long time.So not to be noticed.Throw a few bales in the trunk or back of a pickup every day after work.

Maybe they were comfronted about the theft?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

off track of the main article but I can't get past "latte colored cows" . . . . wish there was a picture of those

Shelia


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

A quote from the article

"Put it this way: These guys are all part of a greater or lesser circle of people who may or may not know something." :huh:

Wrap you head around that one for a minute. Like trying to nail Jell-O to the wall. :wacko:

73, Mark


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think theft happens more often then most would care to admit when the owner isnt active or knowlegable regarding the business.

There was a local powdercoater that ran a 2 shift operation. He always had trouble making the second shift profitable. After some detective work he found that the second shift guys were offering "cash payment" discounts to customers. Work was going through the shop, being paid in cash, and there was no papertrail. Second shift workers had a pretty lucrative second income..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I think theft happens more often then most would care to admit when the owner isnt active or knowlegable regarding the business.


Or the aged, as in this case....also, many folks around the octogenarian age do not worry themselves with "petty" theft as they tend to rationalize it so as not to cause them any problems to have to deal with....I have seen this in my folks. They know that life is very short for them and it just does not rank high on their priority list at that stage in life.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That was a good lookin woman for, what was it, 83? She was well taken care of.......


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

RockyHill said:


> off track of the main article but I can't get past "latte colored cows" . . . . wish there was a picture of those
> 
> Shelia


Shelia, just go add some zeros to your checkbook and that will turn brown cows into latte colored ones. 

I tried it, but I musta put 'em on the wrong side of the dot er sumn, 'cause it dint work. 

The author alluded to illegal immigrants who tend to stuff in the neighborhood. The thought that came to my mind was SOMEONE has to be hiring these illegals for them to be in such an affluent joint. I don't like to hear of anyone meeting violence or a violent end, but I lost a smidge of sympathy when I reasonably ascertained that they have enough money to burn a wet mule, but hire illegals to do their farm work...so save a penny at the expense of the Country and possibly their life. Sleep with dogs, ya get fleas

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not so sure about that last thought Mark....how many folks you know that's willing to do work around the farm for a minimal wage? I mean, I do work on the farm for no wage, but finding workers to WORK for even above the minimum and scoop horse shit and mow grass and pick up leaves....you gotta be kiddin me.....that is beneath the American worker...besides that, they have a degree that demands much higher wages.......
Remember, it's not a right to work anymore....you're entitled to a high paying job . 
Just a reminder, and a snap back into the real world......u can thank me later


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The law doesn't say you can only pay the minimum.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, I know Dawg. Minimum wage would be fine if not for the gov't 99-week incentive not to work or SSI disabilities for hangnails n whatnot.

Another way that I mentally put more fault on the employer:

People say that the illegals will do the same work for far less money...there is a degree of truth to that, but ponder...

if they hire an illegal worker for $9 per hour, he nets $9 per hour plus whatever gummint goodies they can steal.

If they hire a LEGAL worker for $9 per hour. After all fed, state, etc taxes, let's say that he nets 70% (just to pick a number out of thin air) of his pay...or nets $6.30 per hour. (That $9 per hour does not include the employers added cost of hiring a legal citizen, and that's even more to the argument for a later time.) For this worker to net the same takehome as the illegal, the employer has to pay him $12.86 per hour.

So the question is, would a citizen do the same job (for which an illegal gets paid $9) for $12.86? Yeah, prolly not...how about if we cut off his welfare til he's hungry? Still no? How about if he's in the verge of starving to death? STILL no? Well crap, I'm outta ideas on the workers' side of the argument.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> The law doesn't say you can only pay the minimum.


You're right.....I'll concede that.....I start my guys off at $10 and go from there, much easier to add 
I figure the help you get for minimum wage isn't worth anything anyway.....if they ain't worth more than minimum, I don't really need them tearing equipment up


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That was a good lookin woman for, what was it, 83? She was well taken care of.......


AYKM???
There's no such thing as a good looking woman for 83 yrs old.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> AYKM???
> There's no such thing as a good looking woman for 83 yrs old.


Aw heck JD, Dawg's down there where the sun shines ALL the time and their women folk get awl wrankled up by the time their old enough to drive. Just poking fun atcha Dawg.

...or since they owned all those franchises, it coulda been all that Mickey D's that they prolly et fer every meal. All that grease kept her hide smooth like Mink's foot oil on a new set of RedWings. 

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My friends landscaping business profitability started falling after expanding to 3 crews. He had allowed the guys to keep equipment at their house overnight and said using it for minor jobs at their parents houses were ok. Turned out one foreman was diverting work quoted in the day into after hours, getting paid cash while using the company equipment and gas card. It was discovered when client phoned to complain to the owner about part of a job and they had no records of a job accepted at that address.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Aw heck JD, Dawg's down there where the sun shines ALL the time and their women folk get awl wrankled up by the time their old enough to drive. Just poking fun atcha Dawg.
> 
> ...or since they owned all those franchises, it coulda been all that Mickey D's that they prolly et fer every meal. All that grease kept her hide smooth like Mink's foot oil on a new set of RedWings.
> 73, Mark


More likely she was just "pretty" and never worked a day in her life...

I know the type... Friend of my wife's mother told Keira when we visited them over the holidays something to the effect, "Don't worry about being the smartest or the strongest or most capable woman you can be... always be the PRETTIEST... "Pretty" gets you anything you want..."

Keira had to good sense to just smile and nod, and I managed to do the same and not jump up and slap the silly p!ss out her...

What can you say?? She's one of those 'horsey women'... Nuff said...

That and she's 76, a "Southern Belle", and "batsh!t crazy" according to pretty much everybody...

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

As per a moderators warning, I apologize to any folks I offended with my post. I'll refrain from using the d work in the future unless in the boiler room.


----------

